# Do i don't i !!!



## DEFENDER01 (6 Aug 2017)

I have been offered this E bike for £450.00
I already have three bikes a mountain bike / E bike folder and a 20ins wheel folder.
The battery fits in the frame which makes me think it will be expensive to replace.
Its only done 5 miles so is as new ohh decisions decisions.!!!!!!!
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/electric-bikes/carrera-crosscity-electric-bike


----------



## Cycleops (6 Aug 2017)

What's wrong with your efolder? Or are you a cycleshopaholic?


----------



## numbnuts (6 Aug 2017)

I've just seen one of them in Halfords looks OK


----------



## DEFENDER01 (6 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> What's wrong with your efolder? Or are you a cycleshopaholic?


Nothing wrong with it so i could be a cycleshopaholic which is a bit worrying.


----------



## gavroche (7 Aug 2017)

Give yourself a week to think about it. By then, it might be gone so decision made for you. If still there, you would have had a week to decide .


----------



## DEFENDER01 (7 Aug 2017)

gavroche said:


> Give yourself a week to think about it. By then, it might be gone so decision made for you. If still there, you would have had a week to decide .


I have been away on holiday for a week and was offered it just before i left.
As a week has passed and i still cant decide maybe best to pass this time.


----------



## dodgy (8 Aug 2017)

I think I'd have that for £450


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2017)

If in doubt leave it out. Old saying from my car dealing days days, along with if I do not take a few losses then I am not buying enough cars.

There I bet that was a big help.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> If in doubt leave it out. Old saying from my car dealing days days, along with if I do not take a few losses then I am not buying enough cars.
> There I bet that was a big help.


Thanks That helped.
Or put it another way you have to speculate to accumulate.
Apparently my other half thinks i am accumulating too much she said you can only ride one bike at a time.
When i said yes but its nice to have a choice she didn't answer not sure if that's a good response or not.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2017)

Silence from the wife is always a bad responce, how long have you been married, have you learned when to duck or run.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Silence from the wife is always a bad responce, how long have you been married, have you learned when to duck or run.


I have only been married 41 years so not sure when to duck & run although i am not good at running.
Perhaps i will just sit quietly in the corner tonight.
If i don't get any tea tonight i will take it as things not gone so well.
If this this is the last post from me you will know and i would like to take the opportunity to wish you guys all the best.


----------

